# seneca saugeyes heating up



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

went to Seneca tonight and caught 4. all from 16-21" I was there for about 2 hours. The largemouths are hitting good too. All fish hitting smithwicks.


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

I always like your posts foxbites.

NICE stringer...I am fryin' up some fall largemouths tomorrow and looking forward to it, as I bet you are with those saugeye.

Fishing partner of mine had luck with Smithwick Rogue in Ghost at Burr Oak this spring. Nice lure for sure...


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

:BVery nice! You earn those thru all the hours on the water!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I fished Seneca today for Saugeye (Monday) TUFF DAY. I think the cold front Saturday still has the fish pissed off.

Funny thing,,, Ran into 2 old fisherman (not local) bragging about how they loaded up on the saugeye in their last 2 trips. When I said, (really) you have been catching your limits of 15" legal size Saugeye, 
They got that big (DEER IN THE HEADLIGHT LOOK).....Now why do you think that was ? They didn't want to brag or talk anymore and moved on.. LOL


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Every seneca saugeye that I have ever caught was undersized. The one fish that was right at 15" had a snag mark on it and was released.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

There are some BIG saugeyes in senaca. My biggest was 27" long. In November and December its common to catch your limit of 20+" saugeyes there. The best fishin is after dark with big jerkbaits. srjigger, I am surprised too at the amount of guys who don't know of the 15" min on saugeyes at senaca. I think the 15" min should be a state wide rule.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

What's the temp? I tried tappan and missed 1 last week.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Was 55 degrees yesterday.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Saturday night in that wind storm I put 7 on the rocks at Tappan. 5 were legal but only kept 1. All on Joshy's swimbaits. Talked to one guy up by the truck and he had 3 keepers using a shad rap.


----------

